
Show HN: Get Well Soon – AI-based online diagnosis - mastercoder82
https://getwellsoon.ml/
======
lbhnact
This site demonstrates quite efficiently why it's plainly illegal to advertise
the claims that it makes in the headline.

~~~
biot
I flagged this submission. It's not just letting you explore symptoms, but
collecting names and ages from individuals without a bare minimum effort to
post any kind of privacy policy. Who's behind the site? How can I contact
their HIPAA privacy officer (a requirement in the US at least)?

~~~
mastercoder82
This is an open source demo application. Not a commercial website, neither
intend to be one. Here is the code -
[https://github.com/mastercoder82/getwell-
soon](https://github.com/mastercoder82/getwell-soon) Look for yourself and
check if your name is collected, social-engineered or sold to insurance
companies.

P.S - If you have even little knowledge about browser dev console, you will
know that the name doesn't even leave your browser.

~~~
biot
There are a few counter-arguments to that. First, it's impossible to determine
that the source on GitHub is the same as what is deployed to a server.
Additionally, having to locally debug any given site in order to trace whether
or not information is being transmitted is an unrealistic expectation.

I trust that your intentions are in the right place, just that when it comes
to medical-related things it's worthwhile to err on the side of caution. If
some information is not being used, it's best not to ask for it in the first
place.

~~~
mastercoder82
Makes sense. Removed the "name" field.

------
quickben
So, our family doctor jokes that patients would come to him and say 'Oh, I
googled whats wrong with me, I just need your second opinion' :)

Jokes aside, human doctors won't be replaced in foreseeable future, but many
people will screw up their lives because non-human gave them the diagnosis (to
read, or ai, or webpage), and be late for receiving the appropriate
medications.

Think Theranos, but with far greater potential (because there are no physical
tests here, it's just text, so the reach is greater) to screw people to not
seek the correct help, in a timely manner.

If anything, there should be law outlawing websites like this.

~~~
lbhnact
_" If anything, there should be law outlawing websites like this."_

There is, don't worry. This would be 'Standalone Software' that is labeled as:

"intended for use in the diagnosis of disease or other conditions, or in the
cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease, in man or other
animals"

So, by claiming to be a Medical Device, it's regulated. And since it seems to
be a pretty lousy, unapproved, medical device, it's actually illegal.

Maybe when Theranos.com comes available, these guys could try to snag it
though!

[1][http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/DeviceRegulationandGuidanc...](http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/DeviceRegulationandGuidance/Overview/ClassifyYourDevice/ucm051512.htm)

~~~
obastani
I'm curious -- does this kind of regulation apply to a site like WebMD as
well?

------
sergiotapia
I'm getting an Internal server error on every click to Submit.

AJAX Post in dev tools: 403 Forbidden Authentication Failed

------
hkt
I just gave this details for a common, non-life threatening condition and it
suggested the likeliest condition (at 1% probability) was lung cancer.

Still being worked on, I suppose.

------
pitaa
Apparently my shoulder pain is caused by...an internal server error?

~~~
acomjean
As is my post nasal drip. I always suspected I was a cylon.

Good idea though.

------
carbocation
The API calls point to
[https://api.infermedica.com/v2/diagnosis](https://api.infermedica.com/v2/diagnosis)
which is currently yielding a 403 Forbidden on every query. It looks like
[https://symptomate.com/diagnosis/](https://symptomate.com/diagnosis/) uses
the same API and is currently functional, for what it's worth. (I certainly
have no affiliation and would not endorse any of these tools.)

For what it's worth, I tried a query about chest pain lasting 5 minutes and
associated with diaphoresis but without radiation down the left arm, and it
offered "unknown diagnosis."

~~~
mastercoder82
Yes, using Infermedica API. The monthly free limit exhausted just within 10
minutes of posting on HN, and that's why 403 errors.

------
amelius
I typed in "ear pain", and it didn't come up with any conditions.

EDIT: Anyway, what we really need is a crowdsourced solution, where we can
automatically correlate our conditions with the conditions of thousands of
other patients, and find treatments that have a high probability of working.

We really need this, because right now, for certain diseases there are
hundreds of different possible treatment paths. See e.g. the number of drugs
available for "depression". We really need big data, the expertise and
experience of our doctors alone is not good enough anymore.

~~~
tlrobinson
I feel like an Elon Musk type needs to take on healthcare.

------
negamax
Hey. What data source are you using?

~~~
mastercoder82
[https://developer.infermedica.com](https://developer.infermedica.com)

~~~
negamax
Thank you

------
burgerdev
Getting error 500 popups on Android after selecting a suggested symptom.

------
ourcat
I'm sure UK insurers are looking forward to snooping on this sort of
information.

Also: The hypochondria is strong in this one.

